

Tech Start-ups + Government Programs = Bad Mix - dmix
http://dmix.ca/2008/06/technology-start-ups-ontario-summer-company/
A write-up about my experience applying for a government run young entrepreneur program offering a $3000 grant (not much but its a start).<p>These programs are not suited for tech start-ups facing legitimate opportunities; instead they foster companies that are created in bad industries with low barriers to entry.
======
nickvn
Nice post. Sad to see them turn down legitimate ideas in favor or bootleg
t-shirt peddling.

------
newt0311
Let me correct that: Government Programs + anything = Bad Mix. In fact, we can
take this further to say Government Programs = Bad.

